# If you cant afford to neuter your cat



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

As we enter the kitten season, I urge everyone who has an entire cat (or kitten over 4months) to get them neutered. Unless you have VERY good reasons to breed (and just because she's a nice cat is not a good enough reason) then there really is no excuse for having an entire cat.

If you think you can't afford it there are various schemes in place.

In my area (London) there is the C4 scheme London Cat Care & Control Consortium (C4)

These are the people eligible:
If you own the cat, and you receive:
 State benefit
 State pension
 Council tax benefit or Housing benefit
b) You are a full time student
c) You are on a low household income
d) The cat is a stray which you have been feeding for at least 14 days

There's schemes in place up and down the country, just ask your vet, the local RSPCA or Cats Protection if you can't afford it, as money should not be an issue with all the help there is available.

Let's try to make sure ignorance isn't the reason behind all these accidental matings. You only have to spend 5minutes in the breeding forum to realise why allowing your cat to breed is generally not a good idea. If you still think it's a good idea, you're welcome to spend 5minutes talking to me, or anyone else who works in cat welfare/rehoming and has their heart broken on a daily basis due to the sad over-breeding of such a beautiful animal.

Please, for your cat's sake, get them neutered.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Super post Doolally!! :thumbup:

I agree with what you've said totally, there just isn't any excuse.

In my opinion; "If you can't afford the vet, don't get the pet"

Unplanned matings will never stop, but we can do all we can to ensure people are educated


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Great post Doolally; very informative


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

cats protection offer help with neutering and in some cases pay it completely

Cats Protection: What we do: Neutering: Financial assistance

also PDSA if you are on certain benefits
Who can PDSA help?

RSPCA also often give help and there are some other links to reduced price places here

Reasons to get your Cat Neutered, and where to get Low Cost Neutering


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

i got my boy neutured we are on a low income so i contacted the cats protection league and got a responce straight away they put a voucher to my local vet...turns out i didnt have to pay a thing!! its most definatly worth calling them up!!...i needed it as he began sprayin and the smell is awfull...i dont understand how anyone could keep an entire male in their house its gota stink!! xx


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

staceydawlz said:


> i got my boy neutured we are on a low income so i contacted the cats protection league and got a responce straight away they put a voucher to my local vet...turns out i didnt have to pay a thing!! its most definatly worth calling them up!!...i needed it as he began sprayin and the smell is awfull...i dont understand how anyone could keep an entire male in their house its gota stink!! xx


the later you leave them to be neutered the more likely they are to carry on spraying as well. Mine don't thank goodness but I know someone who's cat does spray a lot and woah does it stink!!


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

Cloudygirl said:


> the later you leave them to be neutered the more likely they are to carry on spraying as well. Mine don't thank goodness but I know someone who's cat does spray a lot and woah does it stink!!


as soon as my boy started it was awfull so i got him neutered straight away ...imagine having 3-4-5...entire males :O...no thanks lol xx


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

alisondalziel said:


> "If you can't afford the vet, don't get the pet"


Couldnt agree more :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

staceydawlz said:


> as soon as my boy started it was awfull so i got him neutered straight away ...imagine having 3-4-5...entire males :O...no thanks lol xx


your VERY lucky that he hasnt carried on, neutering a boy should be 5-6months old, once they start spraying, well, its a learned habbit that some never stop, so you shouldnt leave it until they start!

PREVENTION is the name of the game! :thumbup:


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> your VERY lucky that he hasnt carried on, neutering a boy should be 5-6months old, once they start spraying, well, its a learned habbit that some never stop, so you shouldnt leave it until they start!
> 
> PREVENTION is the name of the game! :thumbup:


he was 6 months when he was spayed x


----------

